# Silhouette SD Sticky Flock Settings



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi all,
I just got some sticky flock and I am trying to get my SD cutter to cut it 


I emailed support and the settings they gave me,  speed 3 and thickness: 28, using the pink cap, did not cut the flock. there is nothing about blade offsett or pressure, unless the 28 is supose to be the pressure (tried it, did not cut)

I also did a search on the forums and did not find the answer.


Any help with the settings would be appriciated.

Thanks,
-Linda


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you try cutting it with 2 or 3 passes?


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

2 passes, but it is not even scratching the surface of the flock. No holes, just a faint scratching of my test word.

BTW I am using funtime software if that makes any difference.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

L144S said:


> 2 passes, but it is not even scratching the surface of the flock. No holes, just a faint scratching of my test word.
> 
> BTW I am using funtime software if that makes any difference.


It shouldn't make a difference what software you're using.

Here are a couple of threads about the Silhouette and Sticky Flock.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t144978.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t144955.html


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I read both of these threads. 

I have the pressure set to 33, highest, speed at 10 fastest, 2 passes, removed the plastic too. I have an option for a knife offset, which I don't know what to do with either. but changing the pressure and the speed still has not made a dent in the flock.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SandyMcC mentioned in one of those threads that it looks like the Sticky Flock didn't cut at all but it is indeed cut through. Did you try peeling the Sticky Flock slowly off of the backer paper to see if there are any scratches on the backer paper or if any circles are weeded? I know sometimes when I cut a template I have to search to find the corner of the weed box for me to grab to peel the template off. Does that make sense?


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

yes, it totally makes sence. I have a few sticky flock templates I have bought so I know what the flock should look like cut and what the backer paper should look like. No holes as of yet. I even took the paper off the back and put it on a carrier sheet, still no holes where holes should be


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That machine has 230 grams of down force which is more than good to cut sticky flock,, I think your speed is to fast and the blade isn't extended enough,, if you are using the standard blade holder for your machine you might want to consider getting a after market holder as it will give you greater blade control.

Blade depth is the only thing left to adjust as you are at max settings now.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

What is blade offset? What should that be? What am I looking for in aftermarket cap/ blade?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

After market blade holder,, there are a couple of sponsors here that sell them, you might want to call coastal.
The offset is the distance the plotter sends the blade past each corner,, so the adjustment just drags the blade a little further to complete a good cut.

Also you should be using a 60 degree blade however you can cut with a 45 degree.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

There is a bug in Funtime that will cause the force to not really be set at what you think it is. I mention it in this video. Note that you don't need a different blade holder... I've cut Stephanie's Sticky Flock using the blade holder that comes with the Silh SD and with the pink cap.

Cutting a Rhinestone Template on a Silhouette - YouTube


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Sandy, 
I watch the video. closed out the program, reopened, did the swing on the settings and still nothing. I am so frustrated.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for the help everyone.
NO I have not gotten the cutter to work but I am sure it is a software problem. the test cut from the silhouette software worked well enought to know that the cutter can cut flock. 

I will most likely have to wait until monday and call funtime to see what I can do about the cutting problem.

And although I can't seem to post on the funtime forum, it apears there are others having cutter problems, not just the slhouette. I will post back when I have a soulution in case anyone is searching the same problem I am having.

Again, thanks for all of your kindness,
-Linda


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Linda!

I tried to respond to your pm but it says your inbox is full! Can you delete a couple so I can shoot you a response?

Thanks!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Linda,

Here is a few things I would try,

Extend your blade out like you can do to cut thicker objects,

If you have a special Blade that you use for heavier products also please switch to that blade.

When i use Winpcsign which is created by the same person, Ivan, who also created Funtime, I control my force or pressure of the blade from my Cutter.

I control the color seperation and the Number of passes from my Software,, 

Linda if the Sticky flock came with a clear sheet on top, make sure and peel that off before cutting.

I will be glad to try to help as well, sorry i did not see this earlier, but i had lightening Hit my home on Thursday night and just got all my electronics replaced and back on line.

But I am here to help now.

Also please check your blade holder to make sure a sticky flock dot is not stuck up in the holder keeping the blade from rotating,, or a sticky flock dot stuck to your blade, holding the blade back from cutting as deep as it should.

Sandy jo


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Sandy, my problem is no big deal compared to lightning hitting the house. Hope all is ok.

I did get the cutter to cut the flock on a test cut, and by cutting the letter s, but it still will not cut circles, so nothing is stuck to the blade.

I have no option to extend the blade. The cutter works with caps and I am using the blade that came with it.

I don't think this cutter lets me have much control over anything. I get load and unload material on the screen and nothing else. I have not tried the sd slot, but to me that is not really the point, I want to send it from the software to the cutter.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Linda, 

Do you think this is a machine problem or a machine software problem?

There sure are enough of us out here on the forum, that we should be able to get you going.

Is this funtime or funtime pro or deluxe?

Were you ever able to cut a mm cirlce?

I would be happy to send you a file to try to cut if you would like.

Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh one more thing have you tried to cut on a mat? like a cricut mat.. 

And does it look like your machine is cutting ,, is it going threw the motions like it is cutting?

Sandy jo


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Sandy, I think it is a software problem. I will call them on Monday. I can get a test cut to work out of the silhouette software, although I can't find the rhinestone part in the program to make the circles. Funtime will tell the cutter to cut but it is only scratching the top of the flock not cutting through. Ifi ask it to just cut a shape in the flock I can get it to cut it but not all the way through.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Yup, tried the mat and yes it is going through the motions, but only scratching the surface.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Well you have been super patient in trying to figure it all out, 
Which Version did you say this Is?

Still thinking


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Rhinestone deluxe? I will have to check For sure. Either way it shouldn't matter. They are comparable together and the documentation from silhouette says and it does cut the flock. The video post above says there is a bug in the program, I did what sandy said to do in the video, but nothing, again the test cut worked but that was from the silhouette software. I ca. Get a test cut from funtime, but only a solid letter not a stoned letter.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep, you are right i know it cuts Sticky flock too, alot of my Friends are cutting it with your cutter.

Keep us posted, please on your findings 

Sandy Jo


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

So here is what happened, I took off the cap per a rcomendation from a FB page. I had to make the blade stay in the holder since it slipped out, I am not going to say what I did to make that happen. I did a few test cuts and then tried to cut a big font file, CRAP ruined that peice of flock,the cutter cut all the way thought the wax paper on the back. So tried some more test cuts, was sure I had good settings and tried the big font file again, ruined that peice too! Finally smartened up and used the carrier sheet with the wax paper off and sure enough I got the file, I used the settings 28 pressure and 10 speed with 2 cuts (one cut does not complete the circle. 

I am not sure I would recomend this cutter since it does not work how it is suppose to work, AND the alpha fonts are taking a long time to cut, More than 30 min.

I guess I am finding out what you all know, buying a really cheep cutter may not be the best plan.

Thanks for the help everyone, you guys are great.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you got it working !! After your great explanation of every thing you tried it was only a logical conclusion that it had to do with the blade. Good Going!!


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I actually thought about taking the cap off but the blade kept falling out, not any more


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Linda, 

We all start somewhere,, and we learn along the way, these forums are great cuz we all can help each other the best we can, 

we might not know every answer or always be there to help with everything but, you always have someone to bounce questions off of.

Glad you have it going, 

Sandy jo


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks Sandy me too.


----------



## Darlingdande (Aug 25, 2011)

Linda

I'm having the same problem. Took the cap off and did a small design it worked great. Did a larger design and its a mess. I do have it on the guide thing with the sticky side up but it seems that the sticky flock is moving around. Did you take the backing off the sticky flock as well?


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, I took the backing off and put it on the carrier. I also ditched the cutter. I have a new one coming this weekend, I wish I had saved the money in the first place.

If you can return this one and upgrade, I just don't think this cutter has the ability to do the larger templates and the sticky flock is just too much. I know it is great for small stuff and thinner material, like paper, which is what it was designed to to. I think in the end getting the new cutter will ruin far less flock.

Good luck,
-L


----------



## Darlingdande (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you mind telling me which cutter you are going with?

I ordered a 65 blade and want to try it. The people who actually make sticky flock said it works very well with the silhouette.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I bought an expert 24. Where did you get the 65 blade?


----------



## Darlingdande (Aug 25, 2011)

myshirtconnection dot com 

on the right side - 65 degree rtm blade. talked to him yesterday on the phone. they are the manufacturer of sticky flock - he was extremely helpful and nice.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I hope it works out for you. 
I was able to finally cut a letter file after 3 days, trting to cut the next file I got nothing.

I was just dissapointed that the cutter did not do what I thought it should have done right out of the box. I did buy it really cheap so I am not too worries about it, but the cost of the extra ruined flock AND a new blade push this to a point of "not going to work for me" with out more money/time.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Darlingdande said:


> Do you mind telling me which cutter you are going with?
> 
> I ordered a 65 blade and want to try it. The people who actually make sticky flock said it works very well with the silhouette.


I'll talk to Brian about the 65* blade because I don't think any of the blades we sell work with the Silhouette. I'll get back to you soon.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I coldn't find one online at all for the silhouette,it just says replacement blade, no choices.

Stephanie, will the Expert 24 come with a 65 blade? (please say yes!)


----------



## Darlingdande (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay - I was told in another forum that it worked with the Graphtec Silhouette -- ugh  So frustrating.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

L144S said:


> I coldn't find one online at all for the silhouette,it just says replacement blade, no choices.
> 
> Stephanie, will the Expert 24 come with a 65 blade? (please say yes!)


 I just don't think any of them work with the Silhouette but I want to double check to make sure. 

No, the Expert 24 just comes with a 45* blade. It will work to cut Sticky Flock but it's optimal to use a 60* or 65* blade.


----------



## Darlingdande (Aug 25, 2011)

Linda- What all did you hear about your new cutter? Where are you getting it? I dont know if I can spend another $200 for a new cutter. Wish it was easier than it has been. Thanks for all the tips so far.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

No need to purchase a new cutter, all you have to do is get a better blade holder and you are off to the races and you can use standard Graphtec blades. It amazes me that this thread has gone from bugs in the software to new cutters..

Here is the link for the aftermarket blade holder and its around $40.00

SGS Silhouette/Craft Robo Blade Holder


----------



## Darlingdande (Aug 25, 2011)

Roger - THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I just wanted to give a lil refreshing info to on Cutting Sticky Flock

There are a few ways to cut Sticky and depending on your set up you will find one way better for you than another.

1. Take the backer paper off your sticky flock and lay your sticky flock, sticky side down on a carrier, cutting mat.

.Remover all the air bubbles with your hand if they are 
caught under the Sticky Flock.

.Send to the cutter,, choose one rotation or 2 , the less 
The less expensive cutters do not seem to do a total 
cut which leaves a tang or hang tag on the holes which 
makes it hard to weed the Material, so 2 passes will cut 
that tang off.

If you have a more accurate cutter it will cut with one 
rotation nicely. But is you do not, try 2 passes and it 
should work like a charm.

2. Leave the backer carrier sheet on and cut on the it.

Follow the directions above for you rotations,

To week use the clear top sheet if needed. or a Flexible
cutting board found in the kitchen section of your 
favorite store. 

After cutting peel the white backer off and if needed 
place on the mat or flexible cutting material of choice,
take your clear sheet and put over the top of your sticky
flock to protect it while you squeegee the material down 
to your weeding mat.

Slowly lift up releasing the Sticky flock holes, or template
boogers as we like to call them.

Always try a test cut with your new template material, 
and not the test button on our machines,, a test cut with 
holes,, dots, stones sizes,, so you can see if you need to
adjust the force or passes before you start a big project.


Your force can range from 120 to 170 ish depending on your cutter and rotations and cutting on a carrier material or not.

When i cut on a mat i cut at 120 force with my less expensive cutter speed nice and slow,, 2 passes with a 60 degree blade.

I also love having a extra blade holder, one for my reg vinyl materials, 45 degree
One for my 60 degree blade,, so when i switch between materials i can go back and forth very easy with just a change of a Blade,, and do not have to adjust my blade each time.

I save alot of material that way,

I hope this helped and if you need any more help, I will be glad to help


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Roger, this certainly will help.

I was just trying to make the point that the cutter does not work out of the box the way it should.

If someone is interested in getting this cutter they should know that there is an upcharge to make it work and cut flock.

You all have been so helpful, it is amazing to find this much support out there in cyberspace.


----------

